# Free Email Services Without Registration



## Charley (Feb 12, 2007)

Are there free email services which don't require registration? If you know any please list them here.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2007)

*www.maileater.com/
try this .. i v never used it though


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 12, 2007)

make ur own form through asp and then mail from it.


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

*10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html


----------



## casanova (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats great site MailEater.com


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 13, 2007)

Mailinator.com. You don't need to do anything, just submit anyusername@mailinator.com as your email-id while submitting any form.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 13, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Thats great site MailEater.com


what i found was it does not handels any input.. when u press the submit button it just shows no message..

try with any any bad combination and it still shows no mail! that useless buddy.. its fooling


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 13, 2007)

Maileater is ****..use mailinator  .


----------



## iinfi (Feb 13, 2007)

oh.. i m sry ... i jus googled n found that ...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 13, 2007)

Some time ago I wrote something on Mailinator .. You might find it interesting ..


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2007)

plz read this ...u will find a lot...
*www.ghacks.net/2005/11/18/disposable-email-address-services/


----------



## amol48 (Feb 13, 2007)

www.breakthru.com  ... doesn require any reg..


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Feb 13, 2007)

www.killmail.net
is another.
its great for registering at any websites
jsut give any email addy like  ihatespam@killmail.net


----------

